# Repairing cap threads



## Snowbeast (Oct 29, 2011)

Is there a way to refurbish the threads on a Jr. Gent cap? 

I have a FP that likes to unthread itself, usually in my pocket. After ruining a new shirt yesterday, I am trying to see if there is a way to renew/refurbish the threads so they will 'grip' better. 

The thread insert is secure in the cap and the threads appear to be in good shape. They just seem to work themselves loose. I am hesitant to just crank it down tighter for fear of stripping the plastic threads and having an even bigger issue.

I like the pen and would like to keep using it, but I have been threatened with bodily harm if I ruin another new shirt (or an old one for that matter!)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 29, 2011)

Wash the shirt yourself---use spot remover on the spot, don't dry the shirt---wash it a second time, use spot remover again---if you are lucky, the spot is gone (2 out of three of mine were removed---the third was a knit shirt--it is SHOT!!)

As for the pen, you CAN put a rubber o ring around the base of the nose of the pen and it will help---but it isn't pretty for those who look closely.


----------



## Snowbeast (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanx Ed. Several wash/pre-treat cycles have failed to budge the stain. The dry cleaner is the next step. But, I think it's toast.

Didn't think about an o-ring. I'll give it a shot. Since it's my personal carry pen, I don't think it will be a visual problem.


----------



## Curly (Oct 30, 2011)

Your shirt isn't ruined. Just asking to be dyed another colour. :wink: Ed's suggestion is as good as you can get without replacing the threaded portions from another kit.


----------



## Dustygoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw somewhere that a SMALL ring of silicone on the inside of the cap helps a bunch and no o-ring on the exposed threads.  But I can't find it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is the thread about using silicone instead of a rubber ring. Both work but the rubber ring looks like crap, whereas the silicone is hidden.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=44111


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Roy.  Unfortunately for me all I see is a red "x".


----------



## soligen (Oct 30, 2011)

jasontg99 said:


> Thanks for the link, Roy. Unfortunately for me all I see is a red "x".


 
Go through the thread. The photos were re-posted further in.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 30, 2011)

Here are some showing the before and the after


----------

